# Adding Active Online Friends!



## Glake (Mar 25, 2020)

Been around here for awhile, but back and active again as NH just launched. I have been playing a TON so would definitely love to continue adding more active online players. I have two islands, and two FC's. I usually get on both everyday, but my main is the FC on the side.

Had this thread going over in the NH General, but now that we have a NH WiFi board, I'm starting it fresh over here. Feel free to drop your FC below, or shoot me a request and I'll get you added.

*FC Main ~ 2602-6499-3405	

Secondary FC ~ 2427-0630-5328*


----------



## Prophecy82 (Mar 25, 2020)

Glake said:


> Been around here for awhile, but back and active again as NH just launched. I have been playing a TON so would definitely love to continue adding more active online players. I have two islands, and two FC's. I usually get on both everyday, but my main is the FC on the side.
> 
> Had this thread going over in the NH General, but now that we have a NH WiFi board, I'm starting it fresh over here. Feel free to drop your FC below, or shoot me a request and I'll get you added.
> 
> ...



Added both FCs.  My name is GMO if you accept.


----------



## AmeliasMommy (Mar 25, 2020)

*I need new friends as well*

Hey, was gonna add you since i'm looking for people to play *ACNH* with as well. My name is _Keito_


----------



## Glake (Mar 25, 2020)

Prophecy82 said:


> Added both FCs.  My name is GMO if you accept.





AmeliasMommy said:


> Hey, was gonna add you since i'm looking for people to play *ACNH* with as well. My name is _Keito_



Added both of you!


Still looking for more players to add


----------



## Akari_Clarity (Mar 25, 2020)

You can add me! :3 I play way toooo much and need more friends to play with lol. My FC 1885-5976-4867 ^w^


----------



## Skippeh (Mar 25, 2020)

I would love to add you!  FC on the side


----------



## Hedgehugs (Mar 25, 2020)

I'll add both your accounts later. Or if you have the time can you add me? Would Love to play with you.


----------



## Glake (Mar 25, 2020)

Darklover said:


> You can add me! :3 I play way toooo much and need more friends to play with lol. My FC 1885-5976-4867 ^w^





Skippeh said:


> I would love to add you!  FC on the side



Added you both!


----------



## Glake (Mar 26, 2020)

bump


----------



## kikoola (Mar 26, 2020)

Hi...


----------



## karleraven (Mar 26, 2020)

Add Me! im on every day, my friend code is 2194-7278-7411


----------



## Glake (Mar 27, 2020)

karleraven said:


> Add Me! im on every day, my friend code is 2194-7278-7411



Just sent you a request!


----------



## Glake (Mar 28, 2020)

bump


----------



## rianne (Mar 28, 2020)

Hey Glake, I've added you.


----------



## EpiDemic (Mar 28, 2020)

Hey there  i added you. 
My Island Is on southern hempishere and i open my gate several Times a day


----------



## Cuddle (Mar 28, 2020)

My island is also on the southern hemisphere, my FC is SW-5133-7603-1627. Would love to hang out!


----------



## WatermelonPuff (Mar 28, 2020)

I'd love to be friends with you!
My code is SW-8145-3508-7506.


----------



## alebrije (Mar 28, 2020)

Add me! I play every day.


----------



## lostrider (Mar 28, 2020)

*I play all the time and looking for friends as well.*

I am playing consistently every day. I only have a couple of friends IRL who are playing AC:NH, so definitely looking to network with people online, so I can make the experience better with more friends.

My friend code is: 6166-4100-5734

My name is Harlan. North hemisphere, but willing to play with everyone


----------



## andipandi (Mar 28, 2020)

I play every day, everyone is more than welcome to add me ^^ FC to the left!


----------



## carrotcakepops (Mar 28, 2020)

Add me! SW-8267-9749-8187


----------



## Glake (Mar 28, 2020)

rianne said:


> Hey Glake, I've added you.





EpiDemic said:


> Hey there  i added you.
> My Island Is on southern hempishere and i open my gate several Times a day





Cuddle said:


> My island is also on the southern hemisphere, my FC is SW-5133-7603-1627. Would love to hang out!





WatermelonPuff said:


> I'd love to be friends with you!
> My code is SW-8145-3508-7506.





alebrije said:


> Add me! I play every day.





lostrider said:


> I am playing consistently every day. I only have a couple of friends IRL who are playing AC:NH, so definitely looking to network with people online, so I can make the experience better with more friends.
> 
> My friend code is: 6166-4100-5734
> 
> My name is Harlan. North hemisphere, but willing to play with everyone





andipandi said:


> I play every day, everyone is more than welcome to add me ^^ FC to the left!





carrotcakepops said:


> Add me! SW-8267-9749-8187



I've added you all on both accounts! ^^


----------



## Nickerous (Mar 28, 2020)

Got two:

8074-5896-6984 - Two different towns...one northern, one Southern Hemispheres...


----------



## Elegant Star123 (Mar 28, 2020)

hi! would love to add ya c: code is 2607-9264-3411


----------



## Glake (Mar 30, 2020)

Nickerous said:


> Got two:
> 
> 8074-5896-6984 - Two different towns...one northern, one Southern Hemispheres...





Elegant Star123 said:


> hi! would love to add ya c: code is 2607-9264-3411



Just added the both of you!


----------



## Zadakine (Mar 30, 2020)

*Playing every day, here's my code!*

Hi There. Here's my FC: 8496-8657-5969.

Currently looking for peaches & apples. and the light spots to put on the ground 

EDIT: Added al FC from this thread


----------



## Audrey Marie (Mar 30, 2020)

hey i'm also looking for friends so i'll add your main and then you can let me know if i should add your secondary  i'm audrey if you accept


----------



## Zadakine (Mar 30, 2020)

Audrey Marie said:


> hey i'm also looking for friends so i'll add your main and then you can let me know if i should add your secondary  i'm audrey if you accept



Hi, you can add my FC, let me know when I can visit, I'm online now!


----------



## Glake (Mar 31, 2020)

Zadakine said:


> Hi There. Here's my FC: 8496-8657-5969.
> 
> Currently looking for peaches & apples. and the light spots to put on the ground
> 
> EDIT: Added al FC from this thread





Audrey Marie said:


> hey i'm also looking for friends so i'll add your main and then you can let me know if i should add your secondary  i'm audrey if you accept



Added you both! You can add the secondary as well if you'd like.


----------



## Glake (Apr 6, 2020)

EpiDemic said:


> Hey there  i added you.
> My Island Is on southern hempishere and i open my gate several Times a day





Cuddle said:


> My island is also on the southern hemisphere, my FC is SW-5133-7603-1627. Would love to hang out!





WatermelonPuff said:


> I'd love to be friends with you!
> My code is SW-8145-3508-7506.





alebrije said:


> Add me! I play every day.





lostrider said:


> *I play all the time and looking for friends as well.*
> 
> I am playing consistently every day. I only have a couple of friends IRL who are playing AC:NH, so definitely looking to network with people online, so I can make the experience better with more friends.
> 
> ...



I've added all of you guys. Still have space for more players ~


----------



## Glake (Apr 8, 2020)

bump


----------



## Cnydaquil (Apr 8, 2020)

ill add you im super active


----------



## Restin (Apr 8, 2020)

I’ll add you, King Krab in AC:NH


----------



## Glake (Apr 11, 2020)

MissMelody said:


> ill add you im super active





Restin said:


> I’ll add you, King Krab in AC:NH



I've got several requests, not sure if any of those were from you two, but if any were - you've been added!


----------



## Cnydaquil (Apr 11, 2020)

my profile name is melody!


----------



## Glake (Apr 21, 2020)

Great, I should have everyone added now. Been a minute since I've bumped this, but I am still looking for more people to add! ^^


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 21, 2020)

I'll add you now!


----------



## Yachiru Hatori (Apr 21, 2020)

Added you my in game name is yachiru.


----------



## poppypeach (Apr 21, 2020)

My name is Adriel!! FC is below c:


----------



## Glake (Apr 21, 2020)

Aronthaer said:


> I'll add you now!





Yachiru Hatori said:


> Added you my in game name is yachiru.





poppypeach said:


> My name is Adriel!! FC is below c:



Just added you all back! ~


----------

